# Wingnut Wings 1/32 Junkers J.1 -Done!



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of my recently finished Wingnut Wings 1/32 scale Junkers J.1. It was built straight from the box. This is my second WNW’s build, and once again they have produced a winner. 
The J.1, introduced in 1917, was a two seated airplane used for ground attack and as a liaison for army movements. It was a revolutionary aircraft, with the entire airframe being out made out of metal tubing. The fuselage front, wings and tail sections were covered in thin corrugated aluminum sheets. The construction eliminated the need for any rigging. The all metal construction made the aircraft very heavy, slow and not very maneuverable, but it was popular with its crews because of the protection it provided. In fact, its crews called it the “flying tank”. About 200 were produced (about the same number as the “Gotha” super bomber) and records indicate none of these were lost in combat with the enemy. 

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1










Continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

More J.1 photos...










Continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Final J.1 photo...



Thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's an awesome array of struttage!
Well done!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

A beautiful and interesting bird!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Beautiful build :thumbsup: 1st build I've seen of that plane, really nice.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Nice work!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P, walsing, iamweasel, Nemorosus,

Thanks for the compliments. They are appreciated.

Phillip1


----------

